
Ask HN: Create full backup of Android device and store it on cloud - subramanyamgv
I’ve organized music files into various album folders on my Android device. I tried few backup apps, they did backup well, but dumped all my music files into one backup folder on Dropbox. Now, I’m unable to browse my album folders in that backup folder. I desperately need an app that maintains my albums in the backup folder as it’s organized on my device. Also, it should backup my new music automatically when I put them on the device.
======
krishnaycombi
I would be happy to know of any App that easily meets this need.

If there were an App that just backs up to cloud everything on the phone
automatically, it would be very helpful. I won't need to do much, the app
automatically takes a backup of all the files to cloud. Even if I loose my
phone I have the data on the cloud.

~~~
samwalt
Foldersync let's you sync all the folders on your Android to Cloud (Google
Drive etc). Maybe you can setup folder sync to sync all of the folders to
Google Drive or other cloud storage.

------
mani557
I have dropbox app, and I manually upload all files. I understand it's
painfully hard. But I had bad experience with Backup apps, and you're right -
they flattened my folder structure, and hard to see the data if I want to
selectively restore.

~~~
sgurajad
Great

------
gkrisub
I too have similar requirement. I manually connect device to laptop via USB
and copy files to it. Would be better if there is an app that reliably sync to
my cloud account.

------
sgurajad
I tried Autosync, it solves my full device sync problem, though I don't like
the interface.

